# $100 Oil, Maybe Even $200?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

When you have to look for new oil at depths of over 1,500 metres (5,000 ft) under the sea, or coax it out of the tar-sands of northern Alberta by equally expensive techniques, the era of plentiful cheap oil is definitely over.

More...


----------



## ecopaul (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a report given to me 2 years ago which said oil will reach $250 a barrel within 5 years some 3 years from now and everyone laugjhed at me.
Looks like it might be an understatement.


----------

